# Meet Loba



## TylerB (Jun 14, 2013)

Loba is a 3 year old, handicapped shelter dog. She was rescued by the vet as a pup with tetanus. He saved her life, but she was left with the inability to bend her back legs. She has lived her whole life in a crate, but attended to very well. I am fostering her and its quite a challenge (posted details and pleas for advice in dog training forum). In brief, after 3 years in a crate, my biggest challenge is housebreaking. She has no 'tell' as she cannot squat and...a bit indelicate, but everything just shoots out the backside! One bad experience of catching her in the act and trying to lead her outside resulted in this very smart dog only 'going' when I'm out of the room! She goes on regular walks and I take her out in the yard every hour, but she refuses to 'go' outside! So, life has been rearranged and I moved my office and bed downstairs (she can't climb the stairs) bought a short lead to keep attached when I'm with her to ease leading her outside, and have treats strategically placed. I know she can do it!
Here she is chillin' on the terrace....if she would just 'go' out there, at least I could hose it down!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor gal, and poor you trying to housebreak her... thats a tough one for sure... the only idea I have... is to keep her outside in part of the yard for a day or so (just panel off a section with some chicken wire).... Feed her a tasty meal and lotsa water so she will be sure to go....and once she has started going in that section it may help remind her when you resume housebreaking (and give lots of treats when she does go, hopefully you will catch her in the act outside at least once and start with a soft but excited Good Girl so as not to startle her...)...


----------



## TylerB (Jun 14, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> Poor gal, and poor you trying to housebreak her... thats a tough one for sure... the only idea I have... is to keep her outside in part of the yard for a day or so (just panel off a section with some chicken wire).... Feed her a tasty meal and lotsa water so she will be sure to go....and once she has started going in that section it may help remind her when you resume housebreaking (and give lots of treats when she does go, hopefully you will catch her in the act outside at least once and start with a soft but excited Good Girl so as not to startle her...)...


 She peed outside!!! First time since I brought her home on Tuesday morning! I was SO proud! She got all kinds of 'good girl's and ear scratches! I had her in the back yard with my other 2 playing. A few more like that and we could have a pattern! Maybe the in the house thing is anxiety driven? Now that she is adjusting to her surroundings and adapting to the other guys, maybe she'll follow their lead...hope, hope, hope!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

TylerB said:


> She peed outside!!! First time since I brought her home on Tuesday morning! I was SO proud! She got all kinds of 'good girl's and ear scratches! I had her in the back yard with my other 2 playing. A few more like that and we could have a pattern! Maybe the in the house thing is anxiety driven? Now that she is adjusting to her surroundings and adapting to the other guys, maybe she'll follow their lead...hope, hope, hope!


OK great thats a fine start-- more play time outside and lots of positive reinforcement for those outside pottys should do the trick.....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad you had some success! I just want to say that Loba is a very beautiful girl.  I hope to see more photos of her in the very near future!

I am also glad she found a good home with you!


----------

